# Documents and Paperwork (Bali)



## stalane (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Recently we had a dispute arise with the local govt reps here in Bali about needing a license for our Villa if we rent it out. This is a very badly understood law here in Bali and we we thankful for the help we got from a group called "Madyana". They managed to solve the "misunderstanding" and registered us as a Villa rental in less than a week. 

Just a heads up to all those who own Villas in Bali that you occasionally rent out but don't advertise.... The new law does apply to you too.


----------

